# Orijen proportion of food



## mushin (Jul 25, 2014)

My dog has 2 months old, and I'm giving him (Orijen large breed puppy) it weighs 3.6 kilograms (7.9 lb) 

I do not know if I'm giving the stated amount. I am currently giving 38g (0.083776lb) 3 x day.









Something like this

Can someone help me? 

The feeding pdf: http://www.orijen.ca/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Orijen-Feeding-Guides-REV-DEC2013.pdf Puppy large only says 5kg >


Regards


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

From what most "charts" call for your puppy should be weighing 15 to 16 pounds at two months of age. Perhaps some breeders will have specific advice, but as I interpret it you should be probably feeding two cups a day dividing it into three feedings.


----------



## mushin (Jul 25, 2014)

That would be *1CUP = 120G = 240G a day, isnt that too much?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

mushin said:


> That would be *1CUP = 120G = 240G a day, isnt that too much?


Yes, 240g per day seems like too much, given the size of your puppy. 

We feed Orijen LBP. To give you some numbers, right now our puppy weighs 37 lbs = 16.8 kg, and we're giving him 380g per day, divided into 3 meals. 

We had the same problem that you do, figuring out how much to feed. We don't use a formula, but instead we do what our vet suggested and go by the condition of the dog. We want to be able to feel his ribs, but not see them (unless he stretches). There is very little padding over the puppy's ribs. And the vet has confirmed on two occasions that our puppy is at the perfect weight.


----------



## mushin (Jul 25, 2014)

I still have a problem, a very soft stool with Orijen :S


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

mushin said:


> I still have a problem, a very soft stool with Orijen :S


Try adding 3 cooked beans or 5 cooked lentils, or a little cooked pumpkin. The fiber in the beans and pumpkin stops the soft stool. That's what I give my puppy, every other day or so.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

What I like about Orijen is that my puppy doesn't shed. When I fed other foods, my dogs (Goldens) shed all the time and we were always covered with dog hair. With Orijen, there's almost none. We've never had to vacuum the floor because of dog fur since we've fed Orijen. That's a huge difference!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

The other thing that I like about Orijen is that it is low in carbohydrates, and the carbohydrates it has are *supposed to be* low glycemic, so they don't raise a dog's blood sugar too quickly. High blood sugar is a large factor in many human diseases, and it may be the same for dogs. So it seems to me that there may be less risk of some diseases. I think it's worth a try. And the shedding control is worth it anyway!


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> The other thing that I like about Orijen is that it is low in carbohydrates, and the carbohydrates it has are *supposed to be* low glycemic, so they don't raise a dog's blood sugar too quickly. High blood sugar is a large factor in many human diseases, and it may be the same for dogs. So it seems to me that there may be less risk of some diseases. I think it's worth a try. And the shedding control is worth it anyway!


Any food with similar protein, fat and carbohydrate has the same profile. Orijen is no lower in carbohydrate than any other food with the same protein and fat content.

Orijen is the world champion of ingredient splitting with no less than 8 sources of vegetable protein and carbohydrate strategically positioned on the label to make it appear that it is lower. I have asked several times for the "as fed " animal protein and they said they don't have that number. Don't have it or don't wanna say? It is clear they don't want anyone to know how much pea, lentil and chickpea protein is in the food. Acana is much worse.

Is it low in carbohydrate, yes, but no lower than any food with the same protein and fat.

Don't be fooled by Orijen...

By the way, Champion will be completely changing the formulas when the foods begin production in Kentucky. Yes no more "Regional Canadian Ingredients". They got close to $15 million from Kentucky to move the plant there.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Rob S. said:


> Any food with similar protein, fat and carbohydrate has the same profile. Orijen is no lower in carbohydrate than any other food with the same protein and fat content.


Do you have any foods in mind that have the same protein and fat content?

So far, I like the results I get from feeding Orijen.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Do you have any foods in mind that have the same protein and fat content?
> 
> So far, I like the results I get from feeding Orijen.


I used Orijen when the company was still owned by the family before it was sold to Bedford Capital. At the time it was a very simple food with no legumes and very little vegetable matter. I liked it a lot. 

I have been using Farmina N&D Chicken Grain Free since April. I like the fact it comes from a completely Non-GMO country, Italy, and the quality of the ingredients is evident in the appearance and aroma of the food.

This company also publishes the country of origin of ingredients and is on Truth About Pet Foods "Most Trusted List".

The amount of "as fed" animal protein is disclosed, roughly 38 grams per cup which is 95% of the stated GA protein.

Results have been fantastic and palatability is excellent even in the hot weather.

The one I use is 37% protein, 18% fat. One vegetable ingredient, potato, which contributes virtually no protein. I asked about potato content and it is 12.5% of the food. The first two ingredients of the formula I use are over 50% of the food. Champion would not tell me the weight of all the vegetable ingredients.

This food would have the same carbohydrate content as Orijen but much higher animal protein content.

Here is the link if you would like it: http://usa.farmina.com/


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I took a look at the farmina.com website. Farmina N&D Chicken Grain Free looks good to me, especially for those who need to avoid legumes. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> I took a look at the farmina.com website. Farmina N&D Chicken Grain Free looks good to me, especially for those who need to avoid legumes. Thanks for the information.


Unless you speak Italian, the USA website is better....:

Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.

https://www.facebook.com/FarminaUSA?ref_type=bookmark

The two guys that are on the Facebook page give fantastic support. One is a Vet.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Rob S. said:


> Unless you speak Italian, the USA website is better....:
> 
> Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.


Italian, no, I found it in English. The facebook page is better than what I found, although I guess it's actually on the same site.

I sure would like to see someone conduct feeding trials of this brand and some of the other dog foods out there.


----------

